# New hood/light fixture...



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

So I got done moving my 55g to my new place yesterday and everything went smooth except for the fact that my girlfriend accidently snapped my hood in half. It works for now, but when I open it to feed, the damn thing almost falls apart. Just wondering what some good sites are to get a cheap hood... any links or sites would be wonderful. 
Thanks in advance!

SkUbA


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

go to home depot, lowes or whatever hardware shop you have around... and get a dual bulb shop light for cheap... way more light for the price, and it may encourage you to start a partally planted tank....

even somethin that looks good like this?
ClickY

or this: 
ClickY


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> go to home depot, lowes or whatever hardware shop you have around... and *get a dual bulb shop light for cheap... way more light for the price, and it may encourage you to start a partally planted tank*....
> 
> even somethin that looks good like this?
> ClickY
> ...


exactly, i have a light like that on my tank, shoots off TONS of light


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> go to home depot, lowes or whatever hardware shop you have around... and *get a dual bulb shop light for cheap... way more light for the price, and it may encourage you to start a partally planted tank*....
> 
> even somethin that looks good like this?
> ClickY
> ...


exactly, i have a light like that on my tank, shoots off TONS of light
[/quote]
are those good for frowing plant? oh can u up the wattage on those or do u have to use 2 strips. thanks bunches


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i have a 2 tube shop light on one of my tanks and a 2 tube overdriven light on another and both of them work very well. the regular one i spent like $8 on and the overdriven was $16 because you have to buy 2 of them.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

What about hoods? Or lids? Where can I get a cheap one of those? my light system still works fine, just the hood piece snapped....


----------



## boomer (Nov 5, 2006)

yeah i also neeed the hood part as well.


----------



## IVIorgan2 (Jul 19, 2006)

Petsolutions.com

^^^Linkage


----------

